# Sharp Sues Samsung Over LCD Patents



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.dealerscopetoday.com/story.bsp?sid=71572&var=story#71572


> Sharp Electronics announced Monday afternoon that it had filed a federal patent infringement lawsuit against rival Samsung. At issue are five LCD-related technology patents that Sharp says Samsung has infringed in its own flat-panel TVs and mobile phones.
> 
> Covered under the suit, which was filed in U.S. District Court for the Eastern District of Texas, are LCD modules, as well as TVs, monitors, and mobile phones that use them.


More....
Eastern Texas, again :barf:


----------

